# Beef Short Ribs Out Of The Hot Tub



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Seasoned beef short ribs with Tatonka Dust and cold smoked them in oak for an hour.


-----

Then gave the beef short ribs a 96 hour sous vide at 135º. We have sous vide beef short ribs before at 135º for 72 hours, but this time we had high winds come through on the day we planned, so the ribs sous vide an extra day.

Searing over the Vortex.


-----

Keeping the ribs hot while the twice baked potatoes finished.


-----

The beef short ribs were so perfectly tender and full of flavor!


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looking good!


----------

